# rolling back update when system won't boot



## johnpeeb (Jul 3, 2014)

I recently tried upgrading to FreeBSD 10 from FreeBSD 9. For some reason, there wasn't enough space on the root partition, so the update was unable to copy some files to the root partition and now the system won't boot.

I'd like to boot into fixit mode from a cd and rollback the update, but it seems like just doing


```
freebsd-update rollback
```

from fixit mode probably won't work, since it will be trying to rollback the virtual partitions form the live cd, rather than the real partitions on the disk.

So, my question is how I can rollback the update from fixit mode or through some other means.


----------



## doa379 (Jul 4, 2014)

Have you given Safe-Mode (Minimal mode it should be called) a chance?
And then `chroot` from there?

I'd start over and also resize the slices while at it..


----------



## johnpeeb (Jul 4, 2014)

> Have you given Safe-Mode (Minimal mode it should be called) a chance?



The boot loader is saying that it is unable to load the kernel, so I can't boot into single user mode.


----------



## jalla (Jul 4, 2014)

Can you boot an old kernel?

Escape to the boot prompt and try this


```
OK unload kernel
OK load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
OK boot -s
```


----------



## johnpeeb (Jul 7, 2014)

When I run 
	
	



```
load /boot/kernel.old/kernel
```
I get the error 
	
	



```
can't find '/boot/kernel.old/kernel'
```
Also, when I try running `ls` I get the error 
	
	



```
open '/' failed: input/output error
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2014)

Try booting to single user mode and do a `freebsd-update rollback` there.


----------

